# Shooting Form Questions



## Slippin' (Feb 6, 2000)

A friend and I were discussing shooting form and have differing opinions on one topic. Looking for others opinions.

Is it best to lock your elbow straight on your bow arm or have a slight bend? Any shooting instructors out there?


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

I was always taught to have a slight bend.

For me, it helped to get my forearm away from the bow so that I didn't catch a coat arm/etc in the string when shooting.

I think I heard something about the shock being bad for your elbow when it's locked out, but I have ZERO clue if that is legit or an old wive's tail.


In any case - bent for me.


----------



## hjort jagare (Sep 20, 2009)

Both work you will see great shooters using both methods. I think one thing to look for is some guys that lock the elbow also have their bow shoulder hunched up. That is wrong the shoulder should be low in the relaxed position.


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Been taught to keep a slight bend, that way your arm works as a shock absorber and helps you keep your pins steadier. Not saying it is right, but it works for me.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

bent for me..i dont like the feeling after the string slaps my arm..but i guess its up to the shooter and if they can hold the bow back with a bent arm..some cant,some can..i would spend more time working on your draw point than your bow arm..dont matter if its bent or not..if you dont draw to the same point every time..you wont get a good group anyway..jmo..


----------



## part-timer (Aug 6, 2008)

i usually lock mine, but i started doin the partial bent. i find that my arm sometimes makes a jerk/flintch movement when its slightly bent sometimes so not sure if im gonna stick with it or not.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Gotta have that arm slightly bent. You need to have range to get a push on the bow...shooting is just a push-n-pull. If you're arm is locked, you're getting no push. You'll find your a lot steadier with a slightly relaxed elbow.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I keep my bow arm slightly bent as well. 

Aside from keeping my forearms free from the slap of the string it helps to keep me more relaxed which is the key to consistent shooting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

slightly bent seems more comfortable to me,plus I hold on target better.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Bent as well for me. I am steadier, my groups are smaller, and most of all - I am MUCH more consistent with my shooting. The way I look at it (right or wrong), if you're arm is locked straight out, you are flexing unnecessary muscles which can take away from the muscles you need to be flexing when at full draw. If you're relaxed and have that elbow bent, there is less tension and you're able to hold on target for a longer period of time. Just my 2 cents


----------



## smokeyDan (Jun 17, 2010)

Bow side Shoulder, upper and lower arm and wrist should be all in line. Elbow should be unlocked but not bent with the pressure pushing straight back against a lowered shoulder. Best repeatable results come from a full low-wrist grip. This has been the easiest to teach and maintain but it it is only my opinion.
Dan


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

Slippin,

Take a look at this link that shows a good many folks taking pictures of their stance with elbow extended. 

When you come over the next time, I'll take a photo of your stance and full draw and we can compare. (I hope I can post this link here)


http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/target-archery/235414-my-big-fat-shooting-form-thread.html


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

A slight bend in the bow arm for me. Also I kinda cradle the bow pulling back and pushing out. I always try to follow through with my shot after the release,meaning I keep the pins on the bullseye after the arrow leaves the rest as if i"m guiding it to the target.Helps tighten up my groups.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

A smack to the skin a few times as a pup and i was sold on the slight bend :lol:


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I shoot with a slight bend. Like mentioned I got tired of walking around with a "shooter's welt" all summer.

I also think it is more stable.


----------

